# Anyone shot the Quest Thrive I'm torn between it and the Elite Impression



## ivan (Dec 8, 2008)

Check out Ike,s Outdoors, there is a good review on there.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I’ve had two Quest bows in the past, and both were smooth, well built, and the finish held up to pretty tough use. I haven’t shot a Thrive, but if it’s anything like their older models as far as quality goes, it would be a good buy.


----------



## Dmeacham (Aug 12, 2018)

Does anyone shoot either of these bows and what kind of speeds are you getting out of them?


----------



## ApostateTapir (Dec 13, 2017)

I have shot a Thrive. Disclaimer, I'm a man and I shot it at 28" DL and 70 lbs. It's a solid bow. I don't prefer limbstops, but it shot really well and it's fast. I love the longer ATA (for a hunting bow) and the grip was good (I'm a PSE grip fan)


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you shot them both?


----------



## Dmeacham (Aug 12, 2018)

Shot the thrive and the elite spirit but have not shot the impression dealers are to 3 hours away to shoot an elite. I liked both bows but I was trying to figure out what would be the faster setup.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

one down side on thrive is you have to press the bow to change mods


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Dmeacham said:


> Shot the thrive and the elite spirit but have not shot the impression dealers are to 3 hours away to shoot an elite. I liked both bows but I was trying to figure out what would be the faster setup.


Shouldn't the IBO specs tell you what the faster setup would be?


----------



## Dmeacham (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes but elite claims ibo on there bow is at 60lbs with a 300 grain arrow. Thrive is at 70lbs with a 350 grain arrow.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Post the specs of both bows, along with your question, under the General Archery section. Someone should be able to do the comparison for you. I’ve had a similar question before, and someone helped me out.


----------



## cs1983 (Jun 2, 2018)

At 60 pounds, 26.5" DL, with a ~367gr arrow, my Thrive was shooting 260-262FPS measured (chrono).

I'm now at 67#, same DL, and w/ a ~504gr arrow and haven't measured, but based on EZV insert, shooting somewhere about 235FPS.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

If you want speed, smoothness excellent balance, great fit and finish with an adjustable let off and limb stops and only weighs 3.9 pounds, go shoot an Xpedition. They are very easy to tune also. My wife got an Xcursion 6 at 25" and 44 pounds and shoots a Gold Tip Ultralight at 290 fps, it is faster and smoother and quieter and weighs less than the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo she was shooting (and $600 less).


----------



## Dmeacham (Aug 12, 2018)

I would be 26.5 draw length, 50 lbs, 350 grain arrow.
The thrive ibo is 328 at 70lbs 30 inch draw 350 grain arrow
The impression ibo is 305 at 60lbs 28 inch draw 300 grain arrow


----------



## chesti (Oct 27, 2018)

No, I haven't done it yet.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

For speed comparisons when shopping a super helpful website is archerycalculator.com

So the 328 IBO is fairly straightforward. The 305 60#/28" DL one goes like this; 
The speed of a 350 gn arrow shot from a 70# bow is equal to that of a 300 gn arrow out of a 60# bow, all else being equal. What is different here though is that most IBO ratings are established at 30" DL, and this bow only goes to 28". Generally 10 fps per inch DL below 30"; so you conclude that IF this bow went to 30"/70# you are looking at a bow that would be rated at about 325 fps.

You can then input the Speed Rating for the bow into ArcheryCalculator with YOUr equipment specs. (I usually input 20 gn for peep/dloop). Your arrows in grains, DL, DW etc; and it will compute what you could expect the speed to be using those parameters. I've found it to be quite accurate

I will caution you however that there are some serious limitations to this approach; what is on the string and is the bow made to perform well at a much shorter Draw Length adjustment? Truth is many bows are designed to post impressive moments at longer draw lengths for printing in brochures.

Also I view the "having to press bow to adjust" as a "pro" rather than a "com". Having individual modules helps ensure consistent performance and draw cycle characteristics across the DL spectrum. Adjustable mods from a performance perspective make as much sense to me as "adjustable shoes". That being said, a small range of adjustment is okay; and they almost always perform better at the higher part of the DL adj than the bottom end. So of you find one with adj mods and you are at the bottom of a range that is more than a few inches - look very carefully, chrono with YOUR arrows and don't let anyone tell you "speed doesn't matter" - more is always better unless it comes at the expense of your shooting or enjoyment !!!


----------

